# Partner skills point in subclass 189



## bd_noel (Jul 15, 2012)

My current point test status:
Age 30 points + Skilled employment (Software Engineer) 10 points + Educational Qualification: B.Sc. in Computer Science 15 points

TOTAL=*55* points

Now I am short of *5* points to meet the threshold 60 points.

I want to use my partner's skills point (5 points). She is also B.Sc. in Computer Science and has 4++ years experience as Software Test Engineer. 
The problem is I am the primary applicant and We don't have our occupation in the *same occupation list*. My occupation is in under both "*Skilled Occupation List (SOL) - Schedule 1*" & "*Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (Schedule 1 and Schedule 2)*" but my partner's occupation is under only "*Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (Schedule 1 and Schedule 2)*".

Now as per the SkillSelect point test, partner's skill point can be included if- "*A suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the same Skilled Occupation List used for your application*".

Now is there any chance I can apply for subclass *189 *(independent) or I need to choose subclass *190 *(State Sponsored) only for the reason we don't have our occupation in same list?

If I am forced to choose 190 then I will not go for partner skill point as for choosing state sponsor I may get my needed 5 points.

Can anybody please clarify this? Thanks.


----------



## noddy (Mar 14, 2013)

I am not sure of the partner skill points. But what I am sure of is that you can claim 10 points if you score 7 in each of the 4 modules in IELTS ( English language test),
and if you can score 8 in each , then you get 20 points 
The 4 modules (Listening, Reading, Writing, Speaking) in IELTS are scored on a scale of 1-9 , with 9 being maximum possible.

Gud Luck for your application.

Thanks


----------

